# who wants it



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

who wants a 79 datsun
it dosent run but i do have all seals ,
was planning to rebuild the motor, never got to it
list price
im in memphis
will post pic soon


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

anyone???
just tell me what you want to pay for it
please
:givebeer:


----------



## sesr20 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Maybe*

Pics? Sedan, wagon, etc.......Condition of body (rust,etc).....


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

hatchback, 2 door, no rust
no major dents
mabye a few dings, mabye, will have to look again


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

never mind
it sold
$100


----------

